# Mac Mini and using Scan



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

My HP printer, OfficeJet Pro 8500, as a copier and scanner. I'd like to scan something into my computer. I asked the "help" mode and was told to use "scan mode", but I can't find scan mode. Where is it?

Thanks


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Scan mode? I assume you do (or don't) have a scan button on your copier/scanner? If so, that alone should work.

I assume the proper drivers are loaded?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The proper drivers? Can't I just press a button?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Sure there should be a Button on the Scanner/Printer to Press that Says Scan! My 3 in one H-P has a scan button on the unit.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

So, what program should I be in when I "scan" using the button on the printer/copier/scanner? Pages?


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Maura - I have Mac mini too and I always have to fiddle to scan anything although I hav ean Epson scanner.

Do you have a scanner icon on your desktop?

hoggie


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I BET you have done the same thing as I did~!
You Just connected the mini mac to the Printer, and the Mac recognized the printer, and THAT is as far as you went.~!
BUT I just tried to Scan something and mine also would not. 
Guess WHAT??? I HAD to install the Software from the Installation Disc that came with the Printer to get the rest of the program on the HD. ~!!!! As that Install Disc, is BOTH for PC's and Macs~! Install the SOFTWARE, and BINGO you now can, I HOPE, Scan anything by JUST pushing the SCAN Button on the Printer itself~!!!!! 
and NO, you do not have to be in any program, as the Scan button Starts the program and begins to scan~!!
That is AFTER a Person Installs the Software that is from the installation CD That comes with the printer~!!!! *As I Just [email protected]!* And now i can scan and just did try it and it works great~~~ 
Never tried to do scanning until now with your question, only printed as the Printing part worked just fine, but the rest of the programs for the scanning part was still on the installation CD as I had not install that part yet.
* Note: After you have installed the program from the installation CD, You then can lock the "H-P Photo and Imaging Gallery" to the "Dock" You THEN have the Icon to click on to start Scan and other things with photos~!*
Welcome to the World of Macs. I have a IMac, just got it 4 months ago


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Okay, I think we downloaded the disc. As for the scan icon, what does it look like?


----------



## Bufordt (Nov 28, 2005)

Should be called HP Photosmart Studio. It should have installed itself on the dock. Has a lightbulb on the right side of a little screen with hp on the bottom.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Maura said:


> Okay, I think we downloaded the disc. As for the scan icon, what does it look like?


 If it doesn't show after you loaded the program on from the CD, just scan something. Use the scan button on the printer. The icon will then show up and you can then lock it to the Dock.


----------



## HomegrownAcres (Jun 14, 2009)

I would suggest using Image Capture (a program in Applications) rather than the programs from HP. HP devices are notoriously Mac-unfriendly; they are really made for the PC market.

BTW, if you are new to Macs, here is a good place to get answers: http://forums.macosxhints.com/index.php

Once you go Mac, you'll never go back!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I guess my H-P 3 in 1 printer scanner works just fine with this new IMac that I just got. I guess I am lucky then. BUT, I even THREW the Mac Keyboard and Mouse OUT~!! NEVER to use them again on this IMac~!, 
And went out and bought a Logitech Wireless keyboard and Mouse for Macs. So now I even Have the Right Click on the mouse to work with, instead of what Apple mice do~!!! And that dern little keyboard that comes with Macs..


----------

